# he wont leave



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

My husband told me he was unhappy in September. He says he doesn't love me anymore, ect. We have been to 4 mcg sessions with not much progress. We have two sons and want it to work for them, but his definition of effort is not the same as mine. He was kind during the holidays, but is back to his unloving, uneffortless ways...

I miss my husband...he isn't going any where though, he won't leave! Not that I want him to leave, but maybe that is what he needs..to know whatbhe has before it is gone kinda thing...

Fyi: the reason he doesn't love me, ect is because for about the past two years I didn't put our marriage first. I thought things were fine when he feltb abandoned and lonley. We only had sex about twice a month and the intamicy wasn't there for him. He loved me a lot, but bow resents me so much....I just don't know if we can get past this. We may be broken :/ just need help or someone to talk to.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

I understand how you feel.....read my story and I will write more later....

Stay strong!


----------



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks..I just need someonebto talk to!


----------

